# 710 - REMINGTON.....again



## SirFonners (Oct 23, 2005)

*Ok I know there have been a few posts about this already, but they were pretty half half and didnt help me as much as i hoped, So sorry but i made another. 
Ok so I am 15 years old, I have very minor shooting expierence and we are barley getting into weapon familiarity in my MArine Corps JROTC class in school. I am very into guns especialy WWII and such weapons. I was planning on getting an m14, But then I noticed the Reming 710 7mm So I want to know, The 710, with my expierence, and inability as a 15 year old to afford somethign AMAZING I am wondering would it be a descent weapon for me to get?

Please only reply if you own or have owned one, Or have really good knowledge on the weapon so i cant find out. 
Thanks :sniper: :beer: *


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I would pick the 710 in the 30-06 or the 300 WM.
I have two 710's chambered in the 300 wm.
I just bought them in 2004 and already shot two caribou and one moose.


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

Look at the Mossberg ATR or the Stevens 200 both are better made and the Stevens can change barrels. Just my opinion.


----------



## smike (Sep 12, 2005)

i own a 7mm rem mag model 710 very happy with it .YES I would recomend it .it does kick a bit though, great gun for the money.I got a deer and a nice moose with it this year . no regrets.


----------



## Slinger70 (Dec 20, 2005)

"weapon"? 
It is a good rifle. I have the .270. With the Core-Lokt Remington ammo, the rifle has been a nice shooter. The ATR is cheaper and offered in the 30.06.


----------

